# Shepherd's whistles....



## My-Terriers (Jul 18, 2009)

Anybody use one?? Or anyone know how to??

I've bought my first one - a plastic 'Acme' one. And I can I for the life of me get more than a gurgling sound out of the bugger!!
I practised the whole time on my 2hr walk this morn and I've been trying for the last hour too. I'm going to blow myself inside out before a get a sound out of this!

.... Help!!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

I can get a few notes out of mine but nothing of great use   

learn to use a shepherd's whistle


----------



## My-Terriers (Jul 18, 2009)

My lips are numb now!!


----------



## KenDoddsDadsDog (Aug 26, 2009)

I bought one a while ago. The only sound I ever managed was a gagging sound as it worked itself too far back in my mouth! 

Went in the bin very quickly! :cursing:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

christ I live in Wales and you know what wales is known for  If I blew one of them blooming things I would have sheep coming from all round .
Have you got to blow quick short notes and not too hard perhaps???????
I would go and buy a tape recorder and tape the whistle noises and use that:001_tt2:, see NO sore cheeks from the blowing and no blood shot eyes from trying lololololol


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL

It isn't really a blow, more of a ssssss!

Place the whistle on the roof of your mouth. Put your tongue (the middle bit) and made a sort of sssss sound!

I am doing it as I speak, but explaining it is much harder!!!

Why bother with it atall, If you are not working a sheep dog and want a recall, just get a gun dog whistle, No. 21 is a good one and use that!

Kate


----------



## KenDoddsDadsDog (Aug 26, 2009)

I was thinking more along the lines of an airhorn next. See if the little bugger can use her selective hearing on that! :sneaky2:


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

KenDoddsDadsDog said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of an airhorn next. See if the little bugger can use her selective hearing on that! :sneaky2:


LOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nic101 (Jun 8, 2009)

i got a good whistle from robinsons-uk.com


whistle works... but dog dont listen  lol


----------



## gungirl (Aug 30, 2009)

I've got one of the acme shepherds whistles, easiest way i can describe how to use it is . . place in ur mouth curved side out, make sure ur lips don't cover the slit, clamp down with ur teeth, and push the top rear of ur tongue against the flat edge, make sure ur lips are clamped onto it too so the air only comes out through the slit, and try not to cover the hole with ur tongue. 

It's easier if you think of the curve as the shape of ur lips, and clamp ur lips around the curve not over it.

Hope this makes sense and helps  They're very loud BTW!!!


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Cant you just used a loud speaker, he will hear that ok, so will all the other dogs in your area PMSL. lolol


----------



## My-Terriers (Jul 18, 2009)

k8t said:


> Why bother with it atall, If you are not working a sheep dog and want a recall, just get a gun dog whistle, No. 21 is a good one and use that!
> 
> Kate


I've tried gundog whistles with no avail. My boys do seem to be responding to the noise I'm kind of getting out of it now. haha.


----------



## My-Terriers (Jul 18, 2009)

KenDoddsDadsDog said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of an airhorn next. See if the little bugger can use her selective hearing on that! :sneaky2:


I contemplated a sqeeky thing out of the middle of a toy in my pocket, but thought I'd maybe get the attention of EVERY dog in the park, and opted against this!


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Are you actually tuning your dogs into the whistle before using it?

Or are you just going out and blowing it and expecting them to come back?!!

Kate


----------



## KenDoddsDadsDog (Aug 26, 2009)

K8t, any chance of a quick masterclass on getting dogs to obey a whistle? How to build up to it and teach them what it means? 

Failing that, any links to airhorns for sale?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I have a rabbit squealer which is like 2 discs with a hole in the middle you blow through. All I can get is a wispy gargling sound coming out of it . It was reccomanded to me by someone with ex racing greyhounds it supposedly immitates the sound of a rabbit in distress and will attract sight hounds as they think it is a rabit in distress. All mine sounds like is a owner about to collapse with a cronic breathing problem


----------



## My-Terriers (Jul 18, 2009)

k8t said:


> Are you actually tuning your dogs into the whistle before using it?
> 
> Or are you just going out and blowing it and expecting them to come back?!!
> 
> Kate


I've helped train gundogs for a number of years so I'm pretty clued up on training a dog to a whistle lol.

As my terriers dont respond to any whistles I have I was advied to try the sheperds whistle. But before I can actually train them to it, I have had to train myself to get a noise out of it.

Can positively say now though - I CAN!!!!!! I can get a tweet, a peep and even a swit swoo!!!!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah you need to teach th dogs that the noise of th whistle = come.

I started doing this with my pair and got as far as using the whistle to get their atention so far. 
I blow the whistle while they are not paying attention to me, and if they look, reward them.

I can have them on the other side of the field and if I blow the whistle they will look at me. I have introduced a hand signal for come so give that after blowing the whistle.
Sometimes they start running to me as soon as I blow it.

x


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Training a dog to obey a whistle is one of the easiest things in the world, provided, like all training you are consistent.

First, buy a whistle, don't use one that your dog has heard before and will have desensitised to. If you have a gundog whistle, look at the number and buy a different number.

DON'T DON'T just randomly blow the thing - except in the shop to try it!!!

You need to tune your dogs in that whistle means reward, so when you get home, get some nice (high value) treats and blow the whistle, quickly two or three times a toot, toot, toot, is OK!!!! (and at the same time treat the dogs), as the treat goes in the mouth, repeat the blow. Do this two or three times and put the whistle away. DON'T use it on a walk yet, carry on with what you are doing for recall in the meantime. Repeat a couple of times in the day, when your dogs are next to you. 

At food time. Prepare the food (gesture eat yourself (everyone should do this as routine)), then as you put the food down, blow your whistle, using the same pattern as before.

Do this for two or three days, ALWAYS reward the whislte with food, don't lie to your dog (yet!).  and always do it with your dog next to you. It is very easy and your dog will think 'what is he up to?....'

After a couple of days, they should be 'tuned' in to the sound = food. Then with the dogs in the same room, but not necessarily expecting it, blow your whistle and they should look at you and come over to you. Reward with the food and reinforce the whistle as food goes in the mouth...... get the pattern?  Use your voice too.

After another two days, you should be able to whislte your dog in the house and it will come running to you for a reward. DON't do it if your dog is seriously engaged in some far more exciting than the food you have i.e. chewing a chew/bone etc. The more positives you have the better, don't set yourself up to fail.

After five days, move to the garden or small area without distractions and do the same, whistle, reward, whistle. Vary your treats (it doesn't matter if the dog sees you get your treats out and anticipates, all you want is to build up the association. You may want to not reward now every third time, but just give verbal, or physical praise, or have a game instead. Try to end with a treat though (random reward is a strong reinforcer, that is why we do scratch cards and the lottery!!!).

Then move to a larger area and when your dog is likely to come i.e. not sniffing another dogs bum, chasing a rabbit etc. etc. Ideally watch your dog and when he lifts his head up to see where you are, blow and catch that moment have your food very high value, in your hand. Try to always do it when you are likely to get a success, as this builds yours and your dogs confidence.

You can then build this up varying rewards, play, treats etc. etc. over time, until your recall is very strong.

ALWAYS whistle feed at home. Remember, if your dog ignores you more than twice when you blow, you haven't 'tuned in' properly, don't keep blowing he will just learn to ignore the sound. Go back a step at any time.

To help with the recall....

Try and make coming back fun. Most people only call their dogs back when they want to go home! Boring!!! Keep him guessing as to what may happen Home? Play? Food? Even practice putting the lead on for 2/3minutes and taking it off again, lots of dogs don't come back when they see the lead or dodge away as you clip it on.

NEVER NEVER tell your dog off for coming back to you. Even if it has take two hours. (longest with me 3 1/2 hours!) Grit your teeth, get the treats, and say 'good dog', even if you have your fingers crossed! The dog will only remember coming back with a negative if you reprimand!

Make walks fun, hide from you dog, run backwards etc. etc. 
As a last resort, kneeling down, or sitting on the floor can also make a dog that is slow to return curious and come over, but remember to reward!

Be interested to hear how you get on.:smilewinkgrin:

Kate


----------

